# Polished and Cleaned



## v6 TTU (Apr 24, 2006)

Managed to get some pictured before the rain comes down


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job looks well 8)


----------



## bbbenzal (Nov 18, 2014)

Damn....if only I had time to do mine as nice.......mother in law for dinner grrr


----------



## v6 TTU (Apr 24, 2006)

bbbenzal said:


> Damn....if only I had time to do mine as nice.......mother in law for dinner grrr


By Monday 5pm it will be filthy again..... :lol:


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

bbbenzal said:


> <SNIP>.......mother in law for dinner grrr


Oh, we're having traditional roast beef! :lol:

The car's looking good, v6, is that Mauritius blue?

Regards
Ross


----------



## v6 TTU (Apr 24, 2006)

ross_cj250 said:


> bbbenzal said:
> 
> 
> > <SNIP>.......mother in law for dinner grrr
> ...


Not sure what blue it is but would like to know.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Defo looks like Mauritius to me


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Definitely Mauritius Blue mate; same as mine ! 8)


----------



## bbbenzal (Nov 18, 2014)

ross_cj250 said:


> bbbenzal said:
> 
> 
> > <SNIP>.......mother in law for dinner grrr
> ...


Bit stringy!


----------



## Chrisrj (Feb 13, 2013)

making me regret not going for the v6!


----------

